# Troppo tanto



## WUPPIE

Buenas tardes: La pregunta es a un grupo que asiste a un curso de verano:

*Frequento questo corso perché voglio fare troppo tanto e voglio concludere tutto.*

Se trata de una chica, y al parecer, quiere hacer mucho, pero no puedo traducir "quiero hacer demasiado mucho", ni solo "quiero hacer damasiado". "Muchísimo" no da la idea del *troppo*.
Estimados y aguerridos foreros, ¿qué me podéis aportar?
Un saludo
Wuppie


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Wuppie.
No entiendo cuál es la pregunta al grupo que asiste...¿te refieres a la respuesta?*
voglio fare troppo tanto  *è sbagliato, non si dice.
Ciao.


----------



## WUPPIE

lorenzos said:


> Ciao Wuppie.
> No entiendo cuál es la pregunta al grupo que asiste...¿te refieres a la respuesta?*
> voglio fare troppo tanto  *è sbagliato, non si dice.
> Ciao.


Pienso que quieres decir que no es correcta gramaticalmente. Pero está dicha y publicada (desgraciadamente, si). ¿Cómo se podría no prescindir de ninguna de las dos palabras *troppo *y *tanto?
*Muchas gracias.
Wuppie


----------



## lorenzos

Un hablante italiano no dice "voglio fare troppo tanto"  no tiene sentido.
Posso dire 
- Negli spaghetti voglio mettere tanto sugo.
- Negli spaghetti non voglio mettere troppo sugo.
Ma non posso dire
- Negli spaghetti voglio mettere troppo tanto.

Puedes traducirla con otra frase incorrecta.


----------



## Necsus

Una possibilità di usare entrambe le parole nella frase è "voglio fare tanto*,* troppo", separati dalla virgola.


----------



## lorenzos

Necsus said:


> Una possibilità di usare entrambe le parole nella frase è "voglio fare tanto*,* troppo", separati dalla virgola.


Ciao Necsus, l'ipotesi è realistica, ma troppo e tanto sarebbero invertiti.


----------



## Necsus

Be', WUPPIE ha chiesto 





> ¿Cómo se podría no prescindir de ninguna de las dos palabras *troppo y tanto?*


 non specificando che c'è un ordine di cui bisognerebbe tenere conto. E se quella è l'esigenza, a mio avviso potrebbero essere invertite nella frase riportata da lui.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y si están pronunciadas a toda velocidad? Como si fuera una única palabra. Como soltar en español "demasiadisimo" 


Puede referirse a hacer mucho en demasiados campos distintos, eso justificaría el final de la frase "Y terminarlo todo"


----------



## WUPPIE

Sí, Necsus me ha dado una idea formidable, aunque sea un poco infiel al original: 

*"Quiero hacer mucho, demasiado."*
Gracias a todos por vuestras ideas.
Wuppie


----------



## 5-ht

WUPPIE said:


> Sí, Necsus me ha dado una idea formidable, aunque sea un poco infiel al original:
> 
> *"Quiero hacer mucho, demasiado."*
> Gracias a todos por vuestras ideas.
> Wuppie


Para lo que pueda servir, una frase así construída tiene sentido para mi.


----------



## WUPPIE

Gracias, 5-ht. Ya está resuelto.
Y disculpa mi curiosidad, ¿tú no llevabas antes, aquí, una chistera o algo así? No me respondas si no quieres.
Wuppie


----------



## 5-ht

WUPPIE said:


> Gracias, 5-ht. Ya está resuelto.
> Y disculpa mi curiosidad, ¿tú no llevabas antes, aquí, una chistera o algo así? No me respondas si no quieres.
> Wuppie


He tenido que esperar que me pasara la migrania que me producen tus dudas lingüisticas


----------



## WUPPIE

Pero, a la vista está que mis dudas linguisticas te han mejorado mucho.
Gracias, majo
Wuppie


----------

